# testex



## Dee1436114532 (Jun 24, 2007)

hello all thinking about using testex prolongatum


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good for you. LOL

Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## Dee1436114532 (Jun 24, 2007)

a question- sorry ,is it any good? dosage twice a week?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes it's good if legit.

500mg/wk is a good starting dose.

Is this your first cycle?


----------



## Dee1436114532 (Jun 24, 2007)

on test yes done deca/winstraol cycles


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

testex is a quality product mate


----------



## Dee1436114532 (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you used testex? If so, what were your gains and did you stack it with anything else?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I wouldn't say it's a quality product if I never used it mate...

can't remember the gains, it was a long time ago, but I remember it being a good cycle


----------



## Dee1436114532 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks. Everyone I've spoke to have told me it's good stuff, but i'm struggling to find anyone that can tell me what gains to expect, how to cycle it and if I should stack it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dee first thing is what are your stats how many cycles have you done?? what is your training like? do you do cardio??

what is your diet like?? high protein? low carb? etc

the answers you give to these questions depends on what the gains are going to be like when using any steroid not just testex....


----------



## dk61 (Jun 24, 2007)

you should always stack mate to even out the profile. Add dbol first week and when injectables are running out right up to their finish e.g sustannon use oral 1-2 weeks after last shot @ 5-10 a day for 2 weeks and deca for whole course and use anti eostrogen the whole time.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

do not agree one bit...^^^^^

No need to always stack, depends what you want out the cycle, and what you intend to stack with...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dk61 said:


> you should always stack mate to even out the profile. Add dbol first week and when injectables are running out right up to their finish e.g sustannon use oral 1-2 weeks after last shot @ 5-10 a day for 2 weeks and deca for whole course and use anti eostrogen the whole time.


I am really intrested in the explanation to this one.....what profile are we talking about??


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I think a simple 500mg dose of testex would work well, assuming your diets in tune Dee then maybe 10-14lbs gain, but it can and will differ from person to person.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> Dee first thing is what are your stats how many cycles have you done?? what is your training like? do you do cardio??
> 
> what is your diet like?? high protein? low carb? etc
> 
> the answers you give to these questions depends on what the gains are going to be like when using any steroid not just testex....


Thank god I thought no-one was gonna ask... and can I add to this, how old are you?

SD


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> I am really intrested in the explanation to this one.....what profile are we talking about??


Me too. Can you explain DK61? Have we missed something here along the way?


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

Using testex twice per week, assuming training and diet are spot on you will make fgood gains! Its testosterone the same as any other test though. Remember its not test prop like many think and doesn't ned to be jabbed so often. Treat it as testosterone cypionate, when working out jab times , pct etc.


----------

